# My best friend in the garden



## carver (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2018)

Awesome capture Jerry!


----------



## CummingDeplorable (Aug 26, 2018)

I’ve seen a few in my garden. I know they don’t eat my plants but what is it..? I know it’s a spider.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2018)

It's a harvestman, AKA daddy longlegs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a harvestman, AKA daddy longlegs.


I read somewhere that if a daddy long legs could bite a human being, it would be one of the most deadly spiders around,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I read somewhere that if a daddy long legs could bite a human being, it would be one of the most deadly spiders around,,,,


Myth. Most of them aren't even venomous.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 26, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Myth. Most of them aren't even venomous.


Really, they can't bite a human, swear I read that somewhere,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 26, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Really, they can't bite a human, swear I read that somewhere,,,


Yeah, they don't bite, and couldn't hurt you if they did.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 26, 2018)

Nice picture....but your hard up for friends


----------



## carver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Nice picture....but your hard up for friends


You have no idea  LOL


----------



## Red dirt clod (Aug 27, 2018)

Believe it or not but got bit by one a month ago while picking up something while smoking some ribs. He was on the handle and when I wrapped my hand around the handle I guess he was getting squeezed and bit me. Felt like a yellow jacket sting. Did not have any complications. I didn’t think they could bite either.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice shot at least they won't bend your ear


----------



## carver (Sep 7, 2018)

Lee Woodie said:


> Nice shot at least they won't bend your ear


Hello Lee


----------

